# Baseboard too high after carpet removal.



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.easy2diy.com/cm/easy/diy_ht_3d_index.asp?page_id=35751016


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I would add a shoe moulding or quarter-round. Removing and lowering the baseboard is a ton of work.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

paulaenglish said:


> With the carpet gone, there is a gap between the floor and the bottom of the baseboard.


Usually... when hardwood floors get sanded and refinished the contractor will include installing matching shoe moulding (for a fee of course) to hide this gap.

You can do that job DIY if this sort of thing appeals.
It's not hard... but with my knees I'd hire it done.

How to video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0AhiksVV7w


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

my favorite is looking for a door stop that matches the profile of the baseboard and use it as a quarter. i find quarter round or cove mouldings quite ugly.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

princelake said:


> my favorite is looking for a door stop that matches the profile of the baseboard and use it as a quarter. i find quarter round or cove mouldings quite ugly.


a door stop would cover more of the gap underneath the baseboard area as well. quarter round is 3/4 and most stops are 1" and up


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

your correct.a while back i had a job where carpet and pad was removed and the home owner went with a vinyl and there was almost an inch. the flooring guys tried nailing on quarter round but but nothing to nail to so they called me to figure out a fix. i looked around and came up with using a dor stop that was 1 1/4" and matched the profile and saved the day haha! i really like the look of the stop and have been doing it on just about every job that needs a quarter round.


----------

